# Anybody read about big PA buck



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey did anyone read about a big HFbuck entered in the Outcast contest on ArcheryTalk......wow


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I held it the other day, 241" and some change 32 scoreable points. Can you post a link?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1412120


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is Garbo holding it the other day at Outcast. James just got done scoring it when we walked in.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like a touchy subject


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know this liar?? It says on that thread he works on a fishing boat in Pensacola. Not sure what guy that works on a boat in Pensacola can afford a $12k hunt...that is unless they became a spillionaire off of BP this summer.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

? Really...This deer would have broken the state record for PA and No word of it up there? What a joke! Guy needs to be a man and fess up! If I'm wrong I appologize, but that has BS and HIGH FENCE written all over it!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JCW said:


> ? Really...This deer would have broken the state record for PA and No word of it up there? What a joke! Guy needs to be a man and fess up! If I'm wrong I appologize, but that has BS and HIGH FENCE written all over it!!


It is high fence, he lied to Outcast and said it was freerange evendently.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if this is true and he did lie to outcast, i think they should let him collect his prize for 1st place and then call the police and put him in jail... let him use his "spillionaire" (<--- love that term) money to bail himself out of jail!! it is against the law to cheat on a contest like this right?? same as it is to cheat in a fishing tournament?? what a POS!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> if this is true and he did lie to outcast, i think they should let him collect his prize for 1st place and then call the police and put him in jail... let him use his "spillionaire" (<--- love that term) money to bail himself out of jail!! it is against the law to cheat on a contest like this right?? same as it is to cheat in a fishing tournament?? what a POS!!!


He didnt win, it all came out before then, there were red flags threw up from the beginning evendently. He told me and Curtis it was fair chase and not high fence. Non the less still a monster deer, just a shitty way to screw over people.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG i had to put this on here! the place this deer was killed is a 100 acre high fence. check out this video.. dude on the video says that "the deer are FREE RANGE in the 60 acre high fence.." WTF!?!?!? this is the first time ive heard of free range, high fence, pen hunting!!

http://www.giantkid.net/hunting/deer-hunting-in-pa-liberty-hollow-whitetail-hunts


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

What a friggin joke..that shit should be illegal!


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

*scam of the century*

It was killed at liberty hollow whitetails a 100 acre deer pen .LIAR LIAR


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

This guy should be banned from every tournament in the country!!!! it is sad for him to cheat in such a tight nit community...:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Here is the deer dead . This is worse than Pete Rose gambling.


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

a bigger picture:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I liked Pete Rose but this is crazy to even try this crap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

did a little research and found a pic of the deer with a tag in its ear..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> did a little research and found a pic of the deer with a tag in its ear..


lol well i should have reloaded the page.... FAIL!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe he will get DQed .He is still claiming #11 is a fair chase deer .I hope Tommy reads this forum. This is something Dan Shugart should hear about:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Well AT forum says he withdrew it


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

what a load of siht!!!!! i want to kill a monster buck like that just like the next guy but to do it from a pen and then enter it in a fair chase contest is a crock!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

This buck, and the story, is from my hometown..... it is 100% BS as far as 'free range' goes. I've personally been to this location as it's down near the PPL (PA Power & Electric) land that I would hunt and fish on....this place is known by the locals as a 'petting zoo'- If memory serves me, I believe they started this to help handicap hunters out. It is EXPENSIVE....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is Really Really Sad. 

Chase and I stopped by OutCast last Saturday night on the way home from a week long hunting trip. When we walked in the store the guy was standing there with his antlers and James had just finished scoring them. I spoke to him and James and I admired the antlers and he did tell us more than one time the buck was killed completely fair chase. We took the picture of me holding the horns and I text the picture to Clay, my oldest son. 

What is so incredibly sad about the whole event is not that he lied to Chase and I, but that he tried to win a contest by cheating. Everyone that entered the contest is completely dependent on ALL Contestents to play by the rules, and he chose to betray all the other contestents in the contest and decieve the contest by cheating, and for what........A FAKE Win. I don't think I could look at that mounted buck after doing such as this. 

Chase and I both killed a buck during our week long hunting trip. Mine was a basket racked 6pt and Chase killed a nice bladed horned 7pt, which has a nice looking rack. Neither of the racks on our deer would begin to compare the rack that I am holding in the picture Chase posted close to the beginning of this thread, but BOTH of them were Wild animals and both would be considered a Greater Trophy than taking a domestic raised animal, in my opinion. 

This should never happen in anything under the title "Sporting". 

Sad Indeed.

Here is a picture of my 6pt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo said:


> This is Really Really Sad.
> 
> Chase and I stopped by OutCast last Saturday night on the way home from a week long hunting trip. When we walked in the store the guy was standing there with his antlers and James had just finished scoring them. I spoke to him and James and I admired the antlers and he did tell us more than one time the buck was killed completely fair chase. We took the picture of me holding the horns and I text the picture to Clay, my oldest son.
> 
> ...


+1.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

8 more months till hunting season,.........now I need an 8 month script for some prozac !


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

http://libertyhollowwhitetailhunts.com/

take a look @ the third pic on the slide show ... its "deer # 11" 2 years ago .. now we know why he was wearing the jogging suit ... so he could chase em' around the 73 acre fence before he shot em' to get his heart rate up... this story gets better by the day


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

rigrunner05 said:


> http://libertyhollowwhitetailhunts.com/
> 
> take a look @ the third pic on the slide show ... its "deer # 11" 2 years ago .. now we know why he was wearing the jogging suit ... so he could chase em' around the 73 acre fence before he shot em' to get his heart rate up... this story gets better by the day


Thats funny stuff.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lingfisher said:


> Maybe he will get DQed .He is still claiming #11 is a fair chase deer .I hope Tommy reads this forum. This is something Dan Shugart should hear about:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 
Just like the guy on the video said..... It is "fair chase" within a 60 acre high fence:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:. :blink::001_huh::blink:

Purty sad fer him to do that in a contest, but I guess it happens in lots of tournaments....


----------



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

Do like all billfish tournaments. Winnings subject to passing of poly graph.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I just do not get the thrill of it and would rather shoot free range does than a pet...I could of dropped the nice FL 8pt I am "hunting" 100 times now in my backyard at 30 yards in the headlights but that's no fun nor fair....I truthfully think they put up high fences to keep the predators out, that way they don't get eaten by coyotes on their walk in yo the stand...Disabled, last wish hunts sure..Grown men? 

I hunted Argentina for 2 weeks and was offered a "penned" russian boar after 4 nights of sitting the full moon in N.Patagonia...and respectfully declined...."Hell no, let's shoot some more doves" !! 

EDIT: To each his own I guess....I really don't care about if you hunt penned deer/animals, really I don't, but don' go posting that crap on the net or entering legit fair chase contests...It is nothing to brag about and you are in denial to think otherwise...I wouldn't do it for free...


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

thats a rack ! nice!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Who was it? I can't tell from the thumbnail..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SuperSpook said:


> Who was it? I can't tell from the thumbnail..


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1412120

There is a big picture here.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1412120
> 
> There is a big picture here.


Thanks ST, I was just reading that thread..I don't know him but have seen some of his "safari" pics on FB


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess he just needed a fresh pic to boost his E-peen


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey John . I hope you like #11 because that is your new nickname!!!!!Your reputation was ruined over a giftcard .Not very smart...At least Liberty Hollow Whitetails got some good advertizing and hopefully they will sell the 3 other breeder bucks they have on Ebay!!!!!Mr. Sims This Bucks For You Enjoy.You just won the Superbowl of Scams. Hopefully the only tourney you will win in this town is The Biggest Loser!!!!!! I would bet across the board in that one:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

*Bought a Flounder from Joe Pattis*

A reliable source reported this guy also bought a flounder from Joe Pattis' and weighed it in during a local inshore tourney. That seems like it could have some truth to it after this . :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, I thought this place was packed with window lickers. Archery Talk has this joint beat, hands down.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Did anyone notice the pictures photoshopped and the left antler is backwards?


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

biggamefishr said:


> Did anyone notice the pictures photoshopped and the left antler is backwards?


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

biggamefishr said:


> Did anyone notice the pictures photoshopped and the left antler is backwards?


They are not photoshopped, alot of people thought that on archerytalk but its just how you are looking at it. The drop of the main beams and the black gloves throw it off. Look at the pic in the link.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1412120&page=5


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Splittine said:


> They are not photoshopped, alot of people thought that on archerytalk but its just how you are looking at it. The drop of the main beams and the black gloves throw it off. Look at the pic in the link.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1412120&page=5


Originally Posted by *biggamefishr*  
_Did anyone notice the pictures photoshopped and the left antler is backwards?_



Surely this guy was kidding right?


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

How do you enter the big buck outcast contest?

Clint


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

This is crazy. If you want to hunt in a high fence or pay to kill some giant deer, that's fine with me. I've got no problems with that at all. But come on man. Trying to pull one over on everyone in your hometown with a potential flintlock world record is just ridiculous. It's a huge deer with awesome character and is impressive based on its size alone. It just sucks the guy who shot it doesn't have 1/240th the character of that animal. Sad.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

shortmag said:


> This is crazy. If you want to hunt in a high fence or pay to kill some giant deer, that's fine with me. I've got no problems with that at all. But come on man. Trying to pull one over on everyone in your hometown with a potential flintlock world record is just ridiculous. It's a huge deer with awesome character and is impressive based on its size alone. It just sucks the guy who shot it doesn't have 1/240th the character of that animal. Sad.


 
Well said !!


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

What an incredible deer no matter who's 100 acre wood he come from. I agree with shortmag this was a terrible choice. It would have worked if it wasn't such a hammer of a whitetail. (Dude- State Record and Flintlok World Record )

The last *#11* I wanted to shoot was an Elsie and I was proud of shooting my own cow for $ 1,400. It didn't work out  the farmer said I could buy her but couldn't shoot her with my bow. ( I didn't know it was illegal. I thought it was only frowned upon ) haha..


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bwartman said:


> the farmer said I could buy her but couldn't shoot her with my bow. ( I didn't know it was illegal. I thought it was only frowned upon ) haha..


:blink:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Whew!! My head hurts after I was dumb enough to read most of that 10 pages of "expert opinions" on AT!! That archery forum has guys on the forum who know PhotoShop inside and out, have backgrounds in photography manipulation, and taxidermy, and/or are legal geniuses about hunting law and contest rulings in most every state in the Union and clothing critics (who probably are on Oprah's payroll for her hunting wardrobe) that I was overwhelmed with all the knowledge that flowed from one post to another!! It humbled me to belong to such a mild laid back forum such as we have here! :whistling:

I grew up in the 50's and 60's in PA and I never heard of a deer farm where one could go and pick out a trophy buck and then have it walk by so you could shoot it. I guess I led a sheltered life as a teen but I will challenge anyone who thinks that hunting on a 60 acre high fence enclosure is "some of the most difficult terrain in PA" to try hiking a few miles back Stony Valley north of Harrisburg with a foot of ice covered snow on the ground at 4:30 in the wind blown blacker than ink morning to hunt!! It wasn't given that name for no good reason, my dad fell and broke his ankle one winter back in Stony Valley and it took all I had to carry him out to the CCC road so I could reach him with our truck and get him to a hospital!! I still shudder at the luck we had and the responsibility that was thrown on a 15 year old's shoulders that morning.

I am glad that this guy had finally withdrawn his entry in that buck contest for his sake and for the one whose entries were next in line to win. It's too bad that this young guy had to ruin his reputation with the hunting crowd and with most everyone else who had access to this story. He has changed his life forever with this one stupid selfish act to win a local contest. 

I sure hope it was worth the loss to him for his few moments in the bright lights.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

trust me all forums get that out of hand...including this one!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I just heard that monster buck killer is still standing by his "fair chase" non high fence story on this buck. ST please tell me he did in fact fess up and say he lied. After all the pics of the deer in velvet with a tag in it's ear he surely couldn't be holding on to his fairy tale....


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

*He didn't with draw it. Hewas DQed*

Even after the right people talking to the Deer Farmer and getting confirmation it came from his 60 acre challanging deer pen , the ebay ad for the deer , the pictures of him in the cage wearing #11 , and being disqualified and banned from every hunting and fishing event in town . This guy is still claiming it was not a pen raised deer and was killed fair chase.
PINOCCHIO will be able to tape guides and a 706 to his nose and cobia fish from the beach with it this year from all the lies he has told with this scam.
O.J. never fessed up but he wasn't ever convicted either!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Once again he was disqualified


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



lingfisher said:


> A reliable source reported this guy also bought a flounder from Joe Pattis\\\' and weighed it in during a local inshore tourney. That seems like it could have some truth to it after this . :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


I have to admit he\'s got balls!! Good job #11!!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

rigrunner05 said:


> :thumbup:


a picture says a thousand words


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Man, I thought this place was packed with window lickers. Archery Talk has this joint beat, hands down.


I think the same...they got some crazies on there....I don't know how many different people were talking about the left side of the rack. Funny stuff.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

That pic is is hilarious, man that poor sob is gonna hear about #11 for years to come


----------



## lingfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Proper Way to Win Back The Outdoor Community*



SuperSpook said:


> That pic is is hilarious, man that poor sob is gonna hear about #11 for years to come


The only way I would see our outdoor community forgive this cheeting , lying dirtbag is to set up a dunking booth at Outcasts Spring Sale with Him in it and his horns straped to his head. I would also strap a sign around his neck that said I am a cheating loser and charge a fee to dunk him. I WOULD STILL NEVER ALLOW HIM IN ANOTHER TOURNEY HUNTING OR FISHING AGAIN NOT EVEN AS AN ANGLER ON SOMEONE ELSES BOAT!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lingfisher said:


> The only way I would see our outdoor community forgive this cheeting , lying dirtbag is to set up a dunking booth at Outcasts Spring Sale with Him in it and his horns straped to his head. I would also strap a sign around his neck that said I am a cheating loser and charge a fee to dunk him. I WOULD STILL NEVER ALLOW HIM IN ANOTHER TOURNEY HUNTING OR FISHING AGAIN NOT EVEN AS AN ANGLER ON SOMEONE ELSES BOAT!!!!!!


I think we get the point your pissed off about it, but really, let it go. Every post you have made on this forum has been on this thread.


----------

